# Summersvalley Stud



## summersvalley (Dec 19, 2007)

*Summersvalley Stud is home to Mini Lops and Netherland Dwarfs, I breed these wonderful rabbits as a hobby for showing, 
I am married with 3 children, we live in Ipswich Suffolk together with my 40+ Netherlands and Mini Lops, I am also member of the British Rabbit Council.*







*This is me Shelly and I run Summersvalley Stud, this was taken at the Tendring Hundred show 2007 where I took Best in Show with Titch my Black Fox Netherland Dwarf.(the little dwarf in my avitar)*

*



*

*This is midnight my black mini lop buck*

*






*

*This is Titch my Black fox netherland dwarf*






*This is Mia my Black otter netherland dwarf Doe*







*This is Toby Black otter netherland dwarf Buck*

*



*

*This is Puddles my Black otter mini lop buck*

*



*

*This is Tilly my Cinamon mini lop doe*

*



*

*This isBuster myBlue eyed whitemini lopbuck*

*



*

*This is Magic my Black otter minilop doe*

*






*

*This is Star my Blue eyed white netherland dwarf*

*



*

*This is Bubbles my Black otter mini lop buck*

*more bunnys can be seen on my website the home page is in my profile*

*shelly*

*xx


*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the pics 

Do you still have Pogo and Polo's mum? Or did you sell her?

For those that don't know, Shelly is the breeder who bred the Dopeys and Badger and sold me super Sandy 

I look forward to more pics


----------



## polly (Dec 19, 2007)

I WANT STAR OMG soooooooooo gorgeous i have fallen in love wheres the vienna's then need more pics :biggrin2:like yesterday haha !!


----------



## summersvalley (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks, i will take some more pics soon lol cindy was getting to old to bred so i homed her as a pet she was stars dam too i now have 6 blue eyed white netherland dwarfs 1 is lily on my website she is stars sister who came back to me so i had to buy in another line i also have 1 vm like badge called jerry but his agouti and white his lilys son the sire was clyde his pic is also on my website lol i will have to find time to down load all my pictures on to photo bucket i need to take pictures of leo, hercules, bluebell and snowdrop my other bew nethies and jerry who i've already mentioned then i have bruce who is a chocolate otter mini lop and gus a chocolate self mini lop, lucy a blk otter mini lop and dixie a chocolate mini lop who is bruce's sister so i will be busy updating my website too lol

shelly

xx


----------



## Flashy (Dec 20, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> I WANT STAR OMG soooooooooo gorgeous i have fallen in love wheres the vienna's then need more pics :biggrin2:like yesterday haha !!


Now why doesn't that surprise me. Star is one of Badegr's parents (I can't remember which one though because I don't know star's gender, lol)


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh wowwwwwwww, gorgeous rabbits!

I am in loooooooooove with Midnight!!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

They are all gorgeous...I WANT BUSTER!!! :faint:


----------



## summersvalley (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks guys :group2:Star is a buck tracy I will try and sort out some more pictures for you

shelly

xx


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I WANT STAR OMG soooooooooo gorgeous i have fallen in love wheres the vienna's then need more pics :biggrin2:like yesterday haha !!
> ...



heehee i want Badger the most though cause he iis just to cute i would love a BEW buck so i can get mismarked V's but i betya i would never want to sell them!!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 21, 2007)

aww! Adorable rabbits!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## summersvalley (Dec 22, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *polly wrote: *
> ...



:laugh:I use to have trouble parting with them but if you don't let them go you don't have room to keep the ones you need


----------



## summersvalley (Dec 22, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> aww! Adorable rabbits!
> 
> -April and Bunbuns



thanks i will try sort you some more pics

shelly

xx


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - I adore black otters....I think they're my favorites of your photos.

We LOVE pictures....so share as many as you'd like!

Peg


----------



## summersvalley (Dec 23, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Welcome to the forum - I adore black otters....I think they're my favorites of your photos.
> 
> We LOVE pictures....so share as many as you'd like!
> 
> Peg



thanks peg theres lots more pics on my website ( Summersvalley Stud Website ) i will try and find time to put them onto photo bucket so i can put them on here 

shelly

xx


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 1, 2008)

*here are a few more pics*






*Jerry my blue eyed white carrier*






*gus my choc self mini lop*









*Bruce my choc otter mini lop*

*shelly*

*xx*


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 1, 2008)

Can I steal Bandit? Such a cutie...

Peg


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 1, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Can I steal Bandit? Such a cutie...
> 
> Peg



its Bruce bandit belongs to my children got in a muddle lol sorry i've got over 40 and they all have names lol sometimes i get muddled lol nope bruce all mine pmslol his 4 months old 1 of my favourates as i bred him myself 






*This is bandit who I gave to my children to show at christmas they are now members of the BRC too.*






*This is lily my blue eyed white doe* 






*This is Blackberry my black self mini lop doe*






*This is Crystal my Blue Eyed White Mini Lop Doe*







*This isSunny my Blue Eyed White carrier, Mini Lop Doe*

*shelly*

*xx*


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 1, 2008)

*Toby my black otter nethie buck*






*Treacle my choc self mini lop doe*






*Bertie my black fox nethie buck*






*Grace my black otter nethie doe*






*Blackberry my black self mini lop doe*

*shelly*

*xx*


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 1, 2008)

not forgeting my little helpers what normally takes all day was only 2 hours
















mucking out the rabbits bargin I think i will miss them when thy go back to school 

shelly

xx


----------



## polly (Jan 2, 2008)

I love Jerry you were right and Lilly one day maybe when i get my new shed :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 4, 2008)

Can I steal them all....even the kids?

My kids are 23 now and I miss them at that age...


and I've grown to love lops...I'll just steal them too!

:biggrin2:


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 5, 2008)

*Finally got camra out yesterday so here are so more pic's*






*Hercules
Blue Eyed White Buck.*





*Snowdrop
Blue Eyed White Doe.*





*Bluebell
Blue Eyed White Doe.*





*Gypsy
Opal V.M. Doe.*





*Tommy
Black Otter Buck.*





*Toby
Black Otter Buck*





*Leo
BlueEyed WhiteBuck *





*Bertie
Black fox Buck*





*Timmy
Black Otter Buck*






*Bruce
Chocolate Otter Buck.*





*Lucy
BlackOtter Doe.*





*Dixie
Chocolate Otter Doe.*






*Gus
Chocolate Self Buck*

*I have been updating my website too feel free to take a look*

http://www.geocities.com/summersvalleystud/homepage.html


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2008)

OOOOOhh i want Hercules to gorgeous


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 6, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> OOOOOhh i want Hercules to gorgeous



just knew you would bet you would have the whole stud of bew's lol:laugh:

shelly

xx


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

I would settle for just 1 buck :biggrin2:so i can get vienna marked babies. hmmmm problem is i would never want to let them go :?


----------



## summersvalley (Jan 6, 2008)

if you look on my website there is whole page of bew mini lops and bew nethies

http://www.geocities.com/summersvalleystud/netherlanddwarfs2.html

http://www.geocities.com/summersvalleystud/Minilops2.html


----------



## summersvalley (Mar 1, 2008)

bew's and venna carriers as you can see ive been busy lol and thats just the nethies lol 8 bews and 2 venna marks

shelly

xx


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 3, 2008)

*TOOOO CUTE!!! I WANT I WANT!!!! 

summersvalley wrote:*


> bew's and venna carriers as you can see ive been busy lol and thats just the nethies lol 8 bews and 2 venna marks
> 
> shelly
> 
> xx


----------



## summersvalley (Mar 3, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> *TOOOO CUTE!!! I WANT I WANT!!!!
> 
> summersvalley wrote:*
> 
> ...



thanks shame your miles away the little buck will be forsale (the one on the right) i'm keeping the doe 

out of the bews i have 4 does and 4 bucks by the look of it

shelly

xx


----------



## polly (Mar 3, 2008)

You put them on just to make me jealous go on admit it Lovin the BEW's in the nest how sweet are they!! 

ok can i have them all pleeeeaaaasssseeeee :biggrin2:


----------



## summersvalley (Mar 3, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> You put them on just to make me jealous go on admit it Lovin the BEW's in the nest how sweet are they!!
> 
> ok can i have them all pleeeeaaaasssseeeee :biggrin2:



if you can find a way to get him the little venna mark is up forsale i will be getting another lionhead from kellyi need a blackdoe so its do able 

shelly

xx


----------



## polly (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my I wish i am meant to be not getting any more till I get my chins !! i will see if i can work on him but i wouldnt hold my breath we have already been in rabbit discussions lol. What age is he just now? can i see more pics anyway to drool over and try and convince him?


----------



## summersvalley (Mar 3, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Oh my I wish i am meant to be not getting any more till I get my chins !! i will see if i can work on him but i wouldnt hold my breath we have already been in rabbit discussions lol. What age is he just now? can i see more pics anyway to drool over and try and convince him?



i will try and take more his 2 weeks in the picture his about 3 now so another 5 to 6 weeks to work on him lol just got in about half an hour ago just been horse riding wacked out now was working over a grid of fences with bunny (his 18.2 hands) reminds me of party politics the race horse

shelly

xx


----------

